# Finally!



## Davids01 (Jan 26, 2007)

Pack arrived today... (better late than never!) liking the mag a lot. Thanks for keeping me updated Mark. Much appreciated.

Nick


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Davids01 said:


> Pack arrived today... (better late than never!) liking the mag a lot. Thanks for keeping me updated Mark. Much appreciated.
> 
> Nick


No problem Nick... glad you like it!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

To all ,,,,,,, IT IS WORTH THE WAIT      from all the TTOC & mag volunteers who use all there unpaid free time


----------



## Davids01 (Jan 26, 2007)

I agree! It can be frustrating, but to be fair, I was kept well updated on a rather unfortunate series of events! :lol: All's well that ends well


----------

